# Double Points Promo



## WhoozOn1st (May 19, 2008)

Just got an e-mail about it. No current plans, but registered anyway. You never know, and the revamped Starlight was touted. Might be worth a ride.


----------



## AlanB (May 19, 2008)

Yes, the CS will be the Train of the Month in June. The AT is this month's train, sadly.  It should have been next month when I'll be on the AT.


----------



## chuljin (May 19, 2008)

WhoozOn1st999 said:


> Just got an e-mail about it. No current plans, but registered anyway. You never know, and the revamped Starlight was touted. Might be worth a ride.





AlanB said:


> Yes, the CS will be the Train of the Month in June. The AT is this month's train, sadly.  It should have been next month when I'll be on the AT.


Conversely, CS should be this month as I'm going to be on it next Tuesday.


----------



## Rail Freak (May 19, 2008)

chuljin said:


> WhoozOn1st999 said:
> 
> 
> > Just got an e-mail about it. No current plans, but registered anyway. You never know, and the revamped Starlight was touted. Might be worth a ride.
> ...


Train of the month? ( for 1st guitar - that's, TOTM  ??? )


----------



## WhoozOn1st (May 19, 2008)

Since learning of the promo, the creaky wheels in my small brain actually turned a bit. I was shocked! My mom's birthday is in June, so maybe she'd like a CS ride up to SLO for a weekend with her granddaughter (my niece).

Sometimes it's surprisingly easy to come up with a legit-sounding reason for a train ride. :lol:


----------



## MrEd (May 19, 2008)

>>Limit of one qualifying roundtrip or two one-ways per day.>>

Would this mean you can use this promoition every day of the month and twice per day on one way trips ?

I don't even understand my question now that I wrote it.


----------



## Rail Freak (May 19, 2008)

MrEd said:


> >>Limit of one qualifying roundtrip or two one-ways per day.>>
> 
> Would this mean you can use this promoition every day of the month and twice per day on one way trips ?
> 
> I don't even understand my question now that I wrote it.


Got a feelin you guys played in the same band.


----------



## chuljin (May 19, 2008)

Rail Freak said:


> MrEd said:
> 
> 
> > >>Limit of one qualifying roundtrip or two one-ways per day.>>
> ...


I dare anyone to ride the CS more frequently than that...


----------



## p&sr (May 20, 2008)

chuljin said:


> MrEd said:
> 
> 
> > >>Limit of one qualifying roundtrip or two one-ways per day.>>
> ...


Here's how to get LOTS of one-ways per day... just buy tickets from first station to second, and from third station to fourth, and so forth. Then have a friend with a car drive you from second station to third, from fourth to fifth, and so on. So you keep leaving the train and catching it again. (Sort of like on Silver Streak...).

Much better than a continuous ride with muli-segmented tickets, which is only an anomaly of Ticketing, and not of Riding...


----------



## chuljin (May 20, 2008)

p&sr said:


> chuljin said:
> 
> 
> > MrEd said:
> ...


Though I was convinced you could not get AGR credit for two or more trips on the same train *number* on the same day...


----------



## rimmiqs (May 20, 2008)

chuljin said:


> Though I was convinced you could not get AGR credit for two or more trips on the same train *number* on the same day...


That would be true.


----------



## p&sr (May 20, 2008)

chuljin said:


> Though I was convinced you could not get AGR credit for two or more trips on the same train *number* on the same day...


Oh, absolutely right. I thought you just wanted to do multiple rides to show that their limit (to giving out points) could be overcome. But that won't make them give out the points!


----------



## Rail Freak (May 20, 2008)

AlanB said:


> Yes, the CS will be the Train of the Month in June. The AT is this month's train, sadly.  It should have been next month when I'll be on the AT.


Where do you find Train Of The Month info? :unsure:


----------



## AlanB (May 20, 2008)

Rail Freak said:


> AlanB said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, the CS will be the Train of the Month in June. The AT is this month's train, sadly.  It should have been next month when I'll be on the AT.
> ...


In addition to being advertised in the monthly AGR newsletter, it's usually one of the 5 pictures on the right of the home page at Amtrak.com.


----------



## Rail Freak (May 20, 2008)

AlanB said:


> Rail Freak said:
> 
> 
> > AlanB said:
> ...


I joined and received my card but no newsletter. Is that because I haven't traveled yet?


----------



## AlanB (May 20, 2008)

Rail Freak said:


> I joined and received my card but no newsletter. Is that because I haven't traveled yet?


I should have been a bit more clear, sorry. It's an email, so make sure that you have your correct email address on file with AGR.


----------



## Rail Freak (May 20, 2008)

AlanB said:


> Rail Freak said:
> 
> 
> > I joined and received my card but no newsletter. Is that because I haven't traveled yet?
> ...


On my Sept trip I travel the SM & CL both out & back, will I get Xtra points each way if, in fact, one of those is SEPT Train Of The Month?


----------



## AlanB (May 20, 2008)

Rail Freak said:


> On my Sept trip I travel the SM & CL both out & back, will I get Xtra points each way if, in fact, one of those is SEPT Train Of The Month?


Assuming that one of those lines is picked and you register for the promo, then yes. But you do have to register, you won't automatically get double points.


----------



## the_traveler (May 20, 2008)

Rail Freak said:


> I joined and received my card but no newsletter. Is that because I haven't traveled yet?


As Alan said, the newsletter is an email.

More important is your statement "I joined ... I haven't traveled yet"! When you join, you can get bonus signup AGR points (IIRC 500 points) *if you travel (anywhere) **within 90 days** of signing up*! So if you are still within that 90 day period (and you want the bonus points), I would schedule a quick trip. Even something like a quick trip to Orlando or somewhere would qualify! If you could have someone pick you up, even a 1 stop one way trip would qualify!


----------



## Rail Freak (May 20, 2008)

the_traveler said:


> Rail Freak said:
> 
> 
> > I joined and received my card but no newsletter. Is that because I haven't traveled yet?
> ...


Thanx,

I just got on that site for the 1st time since I joined ( it's probably right at 90 days). My account shows I have 250 pts for signing up for e-mail?

Just after I joined, I called our local station & the guy I talked to said when checking in I should show my card & I could receive my pts. for my trip, however I haven't seen an e-mail?


----------

